# Goon 24 clone @ Vape King



## Mahir (16/12/16)

Hi Vape King. With regards to the Goon 24 clone, http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1831 - It says 510 drip tip. I would like to know if it only has the 510 drip tip connection as I own Goon and Kennedy custom tips and would like to know if they would fit on.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/16)

It comes with a chuff aswell, we have tested with an authentic and they do fit


----------



## Mahir (16/12/16)

Thank you for your response.


----------

